# Problema en proteus .lst than older *.asm



## meloco (Ene 19, 2007)

hola, a ver si me puede ayudar alguien con el proteus6 cuando lo compilo me sale este problema y no se solucionarlo " *.lst than older *.asm"


----------



## Braulio (Ene 19, 2007)

Mira: pon solo el archivo .asm en una carpeta, los demas archivos generados suprímelos (si guardas el esquemático .dsn en la misma carpeta será mejor) pero dentro esta carpeta q no sea una subcarpeta de una carpeta en la q haya un .asm q ya hayas ensamblado. Lo q yo hago es tener cada circuito con sus .asm .hex .lst etc etc en una carpeta separada (como si fuera un proyecto)
Bueno, ahora vuelve ha ensamblar en el proteus desde el principio.

Si sigue el problema (espero q no sea asi por q si no, creo q no te puedo ayudar a la distancia, q verguenza la mia ops: ) podría ser q el ensamblador y el generador de lst esten mal direccionados, puedes provar redireccionarlo: en la última parte de este tutorial describo la forma de hacerlo.

Espero esto solucione tu problema. Salu2:

BRAULIO[/url]


----------

